# New chameleon viv design



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

I am beginning a viv build for my chameleon using http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/36146-enclosure-construction-image-heavy.html for the idea and hints... its for my yemans chameleon Buddy...








hes currently in shed and moody cos hes out :lol2:

so.... this is the beginning of his new viv









This is the polystyrene layer (I know he wont make use of it as a chameleon buts its going to have a waterfall to provide humidity)

I will keep you updated as I go along


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

did u copy this design from the mantis forum?i saw guy on there doing the same thing..i can link u to it if u like..his its stunning.good luck with it.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

nope copied it from the link above =] cant wait til its finished :mf_dribble:


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

anyone wanna give me any tips etc. on how to improve it?


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

Fibreglass It Will Give It Good Shape Im Doin One At The Momment


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like its going to look really nice but i've seen lots of advice against waterfalls for chams, need to be cleaned and water changed very regularly to stop it becoming a breeding ground for bacteria, I guess if thats done then it shuld be ok though. Good to see it when your done.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

done alot more since... tile grouted and painted the rocks and wood
will get some more pics on soon =]


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

IS front going to be mesh or glass. As from the pictures, it looks like it has unadequate ventilation for a yemen, especially how much humiderty will be coming of with the waterfall.

Looking forward to photos.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

meshing doors and meshing sides =]


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

next i covered everything in tile grout
































next i painted it all using acrylic colours then covered it all in varnish and painted the sides


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks good but can't help thinking there will be far too much humidity for a Veiled


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

if sooo ill have pump on a timer to come on every 6hours or something for 20mins?


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I suppose you could, but it seems a bit of a shame after the effort you've put in for it to only run for a few mins couple of times a day. Couldn't go for something else that would thrive in a high humidity enclosure?


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

already got the cham :\
it would probs be ok as they waterfall would b on when were in =] so we wouldnt miss owt
but wouldnt the humidity escape through the meshing?


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

The more ventilation you have the lower the humidity will be. Would be best to have it running for a while as it would be and monitor the levels. Personally I spray my enclosure with a hand spray bottle 2 or 3 times a day for a couple of minutes so I just think having a running waterfall may be overkill.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

ill just see how it goes when its up and running =]


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Good plan, will need to look out for if he starts using the water as a toilet, becomes a problem if he is then drinking from it as well. Also do you feed from a cup or free range the crickets/locust? Obviously you are going to loose them in the waterfall if they are free ranged.


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

ill have to see what happens am going to have a good filter on the water and im fitting a very thin netting at surface level in the main pool to stop drowing locusts =]


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Cool, Could also try filling the plunge pool with gravel as well to stop anything drowning, though that may make it harder to clean


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

yeah ill just try a few fings until it is perfect =]


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking good :no1:


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

buddy enjoying his new tank!








most of the tank has been finished now... waterfall had a leaked and has been repaired but not used yet. chameleon is in and seems soo much happier. a few more aesthetic things are needed otherwise its done =]


----------



## dragon123 (Apr 3, 2008)

can you take pics the right way up (not being rude ) (it sounds rude) lol
umm then we can get a better idea of the finished masterpeice


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

cant u tilt ur head lol
erm... ill try =]


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like it could be ace, but your pics are rubbish lol!


----------



## ashrob (Jul 27, 2007)

camera phone my new phone broke so am using 2mega pixel instead of 5!!
lol
i fink it looks really good =]
haha


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

At least get some pics so we can see the waterfall!


----------



## Wakeboardtunny (Apr 16, 2008)

Ashrob.... I love your waterfall. I am currently in the middle of getting my first Cham, after two Beardys. Once he reaches a good size i plan to build my own Viv. However as a seasoned fish keeper i must agree with previous messages. Its super important to clean the whole water system regularly. This includes within the actual tubing. I would recommend doing the following:-
Pushing a length or wire (double the length of the tube) though the tube, and tie a piece of cloth in the centre of the wire. This can be pulled forward and backward through the tube cleaning it from the inside. After a period of use you would be really surprised how much buildup you can get.
I hope this advise is useful to you and other readers.

Looking forward to pics that dont cause neck injurys.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

jealous of waterfall
but get some good pics up asap!


----------



## MattiBee (Mar 7, 2008)

great looking set up! not meaning to put a downer on it though but ive heard of so many problems with waterfalls, mainly being the cham poos in it and bugs die in it, which makes it a huge bacteria breeding ground.

Ive got a panther cham and i wanted a waterfall but was advised against it as you would really need to clean it so often to stop it from causing problems, as once there is some poo and a few dead bugs in there, one sip of the moisture could mean a very ill cham + a huge vets bill!

On another note, is the fake-rock wall hard to make?


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice looking build there! So many people seem to be doing what I want to do so you guys can iron out all the creases for me!  I do have a question! What pump did you use and where did you get it from? I'm just keeping my options open as I may put a waterfall in mine...


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

whats all this thing with high humidity people say about chams , i allways thought yemens come from a dry enviroment and need great airflow and average humdity and only need spraying so they can drink from the droplets ?

and great setup dude but agree with every1 else dont use waterfall it wont benefit the cham and only make life harder for you (cleaning it) so easier to just leave the waterfall out imo : victory:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

yemens need a humidity of around 40, no higher as it will lead to respratory problems, you are right yemen is a very dry hot place..

you should mist twice a day idealy and have a dripper running over a plant...

leave the waterfall out as they harbour bad bacteria and just become a pain in the :whistling2:...


----------

